# Only for the ribbons



## Blackzodiac (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been riding since I was very young. I have a love of horses and now I am finally able to afford my own. 

Along the way, I have made many friends, friends with money who show very beautiful talented, but easy horses.

Last year, at the schooling program a new horse came in. Nobody really knew where he came from and from the lol did it, he was green, and ecspecially new to English and jumping. He learned very fast and became a horse only to the most advanced riders in the schooling program. As more and more riders rode him, and as being over worked, 
he picked up many bad habits. I finally saved up enough money to buy him and I've been schooling him for a year now and know him very well. He's been mine only for a few days. He isn't an easy horse to ride but I do my best. I want to show with him, I'm working on him changing leads and balancing and we are doing great.

The other girls at my barn, who are my close friends, are criticizing me for buying him. I don't care about showing or winning, I love this horse and I know he is difficult but I don't want any other horse. Everybody talks about how he isn't a warm blood or thoroughbred, he's just a dumpy quarter horse who can't jump. 

There was a show at my barn and I decided to graze him, and act as if I was preparing to show and I watched the girls from the other barns reactions and they laughed and made comments. 

I don't understand why people won't take him seriously
I have showed with him before in the schooling program, I did 4 shows and here are my places 

Hunter flat- 3
Hunter trip 1-1
Trip 2-5

Eq flat-1
Eq trip-1
Eq
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BayDancer (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the girls from the other barns; who cares what they think besides themselves? The ones that are your good friends, hopefully you can explain that getting that horse was your decision, and you don't want their opinions. 

Are you at a higher end or ultra-competitive type place? I've known many riders at places like that that will only buy a finished hunter, get ribbons and ride it til it's ruined, then replace it with a new finished horse. It's the reason I stayed away from jumping for so long.

I'm really happy with my barn; the trainer really teaches the kids how to ride, not just how to sit pretty. These are the kids that will have enough knowledge under their belt to deal with green or problem horses in the future. 

It sounds like you're on the same track. Riding a perfect horse teaches you nothing about horsemanship. Sticking with a horse through its issues does. 

And PS, all of our lesson horses are QHs, and they're often in the ribbons 

Good luck with your horse and keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a bunch of immature girls some of whom are probably just jealous! Good for you for taking on the more challenging prospect - like dancer said you will learn a lot more that way! 

And my Paint/QH is often in the ribbons as well so let them talk 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm showing my mean streak here, but I can't help myself. Im so tired of people looking down on others because of a lower income. so here are some mean responses you can give them next time they open their mouths.

1. Keep laughing. Mommy and Daddy won't be around forever to pay for your push button horses.

2. You're right. He isn't a Warmblood. How long exactly did you save up to buy your Warmblood? Oh, wait. I forgot. Your parents bought him because your too lazy to get a job.

3. How about we trade horses for a day? I bet I could get a blue ribbon riding your horse too. He doesn't take any skill to ride from what I remember.

4. Great job winning that ribbon! I know how hard you worked to get your horse to his current performance level. Oh, wait. You bought him like that, didn't you? Sorry, I must have been thinking of my own achievements. My apologies.

I can keep this up all day, just saying...


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah geez. Don't say those things unless you want to make several people mad. Follow the advice I gave in this thread.

www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/jealous-horse-friends-223242/page2/

All you can do is be the best rider you can, and someday you will prove them all wrong once they see how excellent of a rider you've become.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ Agreed! (Although I know we all sometimes feel like the "mean girls" deserve to hear some of those responses) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

What in the world?? Who would be mean about someone else's horse? I can't even imagine. How terribly rude, childish, and tacky. If these girls are making you miserable I would say something. Not something rude, but I would tell them that what they are saying is hurtful and totally out of line. 

Good luck with your new horse! It sounds like you're a great match.


----------

